# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Desvaux, Émilie

## Briatska

Hello!

My native language is Spanish, so please excuse any English mistakes  :Blush2: 
First post, and I would like to discuss the french author Émilie Desvaux, from whom I have read the novel _A l'attention de la femme de ménage_, which broke my heart  :Sad:  and seems to be the only novel of hers translated to Spanish (It is called "Carta a la criada").

What do you guys know about her? I know that she has won several prizes in France  :Eek:  but nothing more than what Wikipedia has to say about her when you look for her in Google.fr.

I would like to know which editorial she is in and so, since I am trying to find out if I can somehow contact her (by mail maybe?).
Before I found out about _A l'attention de la femme de ménage_, I wrote a 53 pages long story called "Nosotras, ellas y Aurelia" (_Us, them, and Aurelia_) which has a similar plot and would like to send it to her, since I have been trying to get a professional opinion from the literature teachers in my university and no one ever seems to reply  :Sad: 

Of course, it is a bit crazy to believe that Desvaux could ever read my story, but at least I want to try. I will get the story translated from Spanish to French and so...

Anyway, if anyone here knows anything about her, it would help me a lot!  :Smile: 
I widely recommend that you read "Carta a la criada" btw! It has an unexpected turn at the end, just like French movies like _La tourneuse de pages_ do.

Thank you very much for reading my post  :Seeya: 

Isabel (:

- -

----------

